# Orks ever loot a Landspeeder?



## Cuinlan (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm not sure whether this belongs in fluff or not but I was wondering if there have been Orks looting Landspeeders. Obviously I don't doubt that in the universe of 40k, some orks got the upper hand on the SM, but has anyone ever fielded a looted Landspeeder in a game before? If so are there pictures?


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

It's been done. In fact I found a few images on Google.

Here's one. Note that I did not make this.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

count as deffcoptas i assume?

and that conversion is awesome, good find


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Don't know about Orks ragging them, but the Space Wolves certainly do! 
One of my Landspeeders is painted up in Ravenwing colours, with just the front cowlings being yellow and bearing a Wolf's head. 
Can't remember whether they jacked it or got given it in return for food and lodgings for the night by some guy called "Cypher"...

Oh, and if you want it back that much, come try and get it, see where that gets you. So-called, self-styled "Dark Angels"...


HA HA HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Pssyche said:


> Can't remember whether they jacked it or got given it in return for food and lodgings for the night by some guy called "Cypher"...


:laugh: Lol, randomest joke ever! Have some rep!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm sure a Land Speeder has been looted at some point in the history of the 40K universe. Doubt it stayed in the air for long, though. :laugh:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

There is a stompa around the boards here somewhere made out of a monolith. If you can loot a monolith then you can loot a speeder.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Katie Drake said:


> I'm sure a Land Speeder has been looted at some point in the history of the 40K universe. Doubt it stayed in the air for long, though. :laugh:


this. I can see it now

Pilot:"Oooh what does that button do?"
Co-Pilot:"I don't know let me see I think it does-"
Pilot:"Let's push it" *Press Button*
Co-Pilot:"OH SHIT IT'S THE-"
*Engine Dies and they Crash and Die*


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

If the War of Dakka Orks get their fungus-y mitts on one I doubt that they would have too much trouble. After Tau anti-grav, Imperial tech can't pose that many problems!

GFP


----------



## Cuinlan (Dec 22, 2009)

That picture is nice but it doesn't feel that orky to me... i imagine a mek boy crammed in the cockpit and grots hanging onto the engines lol


----------

